# Paua Shell



## alphageek (Dec 1, 2008)

I made this pen from a blank from pr_princess.   I love the shimmer in this.  Every time I look at this pen, I want to raise its price tag higher


 .


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with that strategy, Dean!!!

NICE pen, GOOD job!!!
(I guess now that's for Cav!!)


----------



## VisExp (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks beautiful.  I can only imagine how the light dances off the paua shell as you rotate the pen.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 1, 2008)

good looking blank (not thtat we would expect any less from the Princess) and a good kit selection for it as well...do raise the price!


----------



## arjudy (Dec 1, 2008)

That is beautiful.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous pen!:wink:


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one Gorgeous pen! The kit is a perfect match!


----------



## Skye (Dec 1, 2008)

OOooooooooh! I can already tell I'm going to have to get some of those!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2008)

It is a sweet looking pen. Where are those blanks available from??


----------



## CaptG (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW.  Awesome looking pen.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 1, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> It is a sweet looking pen. Where are those blanks available from??



John,

If you PM pr_princess on here, she is who you want to find.... for now!

I do know that it will be easier/harder to get these soon..  Easier as soon as she turns her web site selling stuff live... Harder as I KNOW that some of her blanks like these will be good sellers.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

It would be up, but I have this assistant that keeps slowing me down....:wink:

It seems that he wants it done right - instead of fast!!! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

Ain't me!


----------



## george (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow. Great pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2008)

Dawn

Not sure what you were answering to but do you have a web site for your blanks and other goodies that you might sell???


----------



## alphageek (Dec 1, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> Dawn
> 
> Not sure what you were answering to but do you have a web site for your blanks and other goodies that you might sell???



John... She was picking on me.  Her web site for selling is coming - as a matter of fact she is harassing me because my posting this is just a bit more stress as she is working very hard to get it ready (and has a BIG show coming this week too).

Her site will be here soon enough, but in the meantime - if you PM her, she can help you in person.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> I see nothing wrong with that strategy, Dean!!!
> 
> NICE pen, GOOD job!!!
> (I guess now that's for Cav!!)




That is close, Ed.  I was going to say NICE PEN, GREAT BLANK!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 1, 2008)

I see no reason not to raise the price, you'd be giving up a beautiful pen.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful collaboration.:biggrin: You have to admit, the Princess really knows her stuff!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2008)

skiprat said:


> Beautiful collaboration.:biggrin: You have to admit, the Princess really knows her stuff!!!



Yes, she has great taste with everything but men!!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

*Sorry about that, Cav*



wdcav1952 said:


> Yes, she has great taste with everything but men!!!:wink::biggrin:


 

Couldn't agree more, she has always talked about Cav in GLOWING tones.

Oh well, no accounting for taste!

(Maybe it's the "men in pink unis")


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2008)

alphageek said:


> I made this pen from a blank from pr_princess......


 
How much do those blanks sell for??


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

Randy and others!!

Dawn has done a FEW of these. Right now, she has a kitchen full of snakes with nearly 200 cast into blanks. Whet your appetites for snakes!!! They are as close to perfect as humanity creates and we have a LOT of them. Pricing will be very reasonable, for rattlers.

The paua will probably be special order for a while. They are also near perfect, but we do NOT have a kitchen full. Send e-mails if you want more info. She DOES have paua in MANY dyed colors, as well as the natural color she let Dean try. Her website should be available in about 2 weeks, her e-mail through this site is available NOW!!

HELP EMPTY MY KITCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS!


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in no hurry.  I'll be patient and just wait for the web site to come up.  Probably won't be able to help you with your kitchen problem as I'm not real crazy about snakeskin blanks.


----------



## desertyellow (Dec 1, 2008)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Couldn't agree more, she has always talked about Cav in GLOWING tones.
> 
> Oh well, no accounting for taste!
> 
> (Maybe it's the "men in pink unis")




ROTFLMAO!!!

Yep, there is something about a man in uniform...................:wink:


----------



## Charles (Dec 1, 2008)

*Paua and snake skin*

Ed, What sizes of tubes does your wife have in the snake skin. I have run out of skins and will be getting more but not till after the first of the year. Are these prairie or Diamond back. Will be watching the board for the web site. would love to add these to the speciality items, ie the paua blanks. They look fantastic!!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 1, 2008)

Charles, I can answer some of that... She has BOTH prairie and diamond back (and some other more exotics)...

I know she has Sierra size, jr gent sized, full sized gent, and baron .... (which covers a bunch when you look at the various ones with those tube sizes.  PM her!  I'm sure she will be watching this thread too, but if you really want something - ask... As Ed said - she'll get emails.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 2, 2008)

Dean:  Is that a Sierra kit or the bigger Sierra Vista kit?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 2, 2008)

Really,really nice, I now have one more blank to order.......


----------



## alphageek (Dec 2, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> Dean:  Is that a Sierra kit or the bigger Sierra Vista kit?



I have a selection of both of those kits, but this one is a normal Sierra.  I thought the feminine look of the paua fit better with the thinner kit.


----------



## avbill (Dec 2, 2008)

*skins veres shells*

How did the subject change from paua shells to snake skins?

The Wow factor in any craft product should always   increase the price.  You will know then this happens to you on that right pen.  Its   then every thing go correctly and the pen jumps at you.  You should never feel guilty about increasing the price. 


btw  Its a beaut !


----------



## johncrane (Dec 2, 2008)

looks great well done Dean!:biggrin:


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 2, 2008)

avbill said:


> How did the subject change from paua shells to snake skins?


 
I think it had something to do with inventory in Ed's kitchen!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 2, 2008)

That blank is definetly on my list also. I am looking forward to the website and see what else is available.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 2, 2008)

*Think SNAKES!!!  SSSSSSSSSSSSS*



devowoodworking said:


> I think it had something to do with inventory in Ed's kitchen!:biggrin:


 
That guy John, hasssssssss a real eye for detailssssssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty awesome, that's an understatement!


----------

